
Where can I publish scholarly articles on software development methodology? - hyperfeen
I&#x27;ve been working in the software industry for many years and have a research background. I want to write scholarly articles on development methodologies e.g. SCRUM. Which journals&#x2F;sites would you recommend?
======
dalke
You're missing a step. To publish a scholarly article you must have an idea of
the literature, as it could well be that what you want to publish was already
published several years ago, or that there are well-known problems with your
method of analysis, or that you need to compare it to alternative models for
the same problem to show why your interpretation is a better fit.

To do that, you need to read the scholarly articles. So you should be asking
which journals to read. For example, the 'ACM Transactions on Software
Engineering and Methodology'. Or go to the ACM library and search for 'scrum'.
[http://dl.acm.org/results.cfm?h=1&cfid=718487887&cftoken=289...](http://dl.acm.org/results.cfm?h=1&cfid=718487887&cftoken=28981854)
returns 1,885 matches, of which 224 have that word in the title.

From that you may start to figure out which journal or conference is more
appropriate for the specific aspect of development methodologies you wish to
write about.

~~~
hyperfeen
Can't argue with that! Thanks.

